# Jeux vidéo > Jeux vidéo (Discussions générales) > Le coin des développeurs >  Projet Karl Marx : Un platformer croisé avec les monty pythons

## tompalmer

Hello !  ::):  



Mon projet principal étant le projet Platon (voir ma signature), je sens qu'il me faut un projet en parallèle simple pour progresser, notamment dans ma maitrise du logiciel Gamemaker. 

Donc voilà un projet simple, je n'aime pas les jeux de plate formes mais c'est pas trop complexe a réaliser et je peux me focaliser sur deux choses en parallèles : 

- L'histoire, parce que je veux qu'on tire quelque chose de mes jeux.

- La Direction artistique, parce qu'un plateformer tout seul c'est très con et inintéressant, donc il faut que l'univers soit chiadé pour se démarquer. 

Justement, ce sera un peu dans le style de collages en stop motion, processus usé et abusé par . 

Voilà, a priori ça n'a pas l'air très funky, mais j'aurais rapidement des screenshots a vous présenter pour essayer de vous prouver le contraire.

----------


## superoger

Bonne idée les collages, ça permet de pallier l'absence de technique graphique (si on sait pas dessiner comme moi) par l'astuce et l'inventivité. Après il doit y avoir aussi une part de technique dans le collage, c'est toujours plus compliqué dans on s'y colle (hi hi :D)

----------


## tompalmer

ça va je touche photoshop  ::):

----------


## Lt Anderson

J'ai vu en gros ton projet PLATON, mais là j'ai du mal à voir la transposition "Karl Marx", si c'en est une.

----------


## tompalmer

C'est un nom de code, ça n'a pas forcément a voir avec le projet. C'est mon côté geek, j'aime bien donner des noms a mes projets  ::P: 
Mais Karl Marx sera peut être présent dans le jeu qui sait ?  ::):

----------


## Lt Anderson

> C'est un nom de code, ça n'a pas forcément a voir avec le projet. C'est mon côté geek, j'aime bien donner des noms a mes projets 
> Mais Karl Marx sera peut être présent dans le jeu qui sait ?


Si t'as besoins de références, sérieuses ou lolesques, je suis là.

Et je suis fan des animations de Terry Gilliam.

----------


## tompalmer

Ce serait rigolo une sorte d'aventure dans le Kapital, avec le Warenfetish en ouverture  ::P:

----------

